

Apple store down. Product refresh coming? - aioprisan
https://apple.com

======
TovrikTheTHird
Looks like nothing came out of it. At least as far as I can tell. The MacBooks
which are the most likely thing to receive a silent update push are unchanged
as far as I can tell.

------
aioprisan
confirmed to be down
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/store.apple.com/us](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/store.apple.com/us)

------
ricardobeat
Looks like it's back up.

~~~
cstrat
Yeah it isn't down for me in Australia

~~~
aioprisan
It's definitely down in the US:
[https://store.apple.com/us](https://store.apple.com/us)

~~~
Someone
Not for me. The site is up; the store is closed ("we're busy updating the
Apple Store")

I think they have the money to pay for a second server park and seamlessly
switch to it, and it isn't that hard, technically, so I assume they do things
this way for other reasons (marketing, but maybe also because they do not want
customers to have the experience of 'if I had logged in a second later, I
would have seen the new product/the lower price on the old product")

